# Outlook out of office assistant



## daveyuk (Sep 8, 2005)

Guys please help.

Everytime I try to remove the out of office message I get the following

"The command is not available. See program documentation about how to use this extension"

Outlook continues to work without any problems however any senders will and do see the out of office message.

I've tried Microsoft but as normal got no where!!

Does anyone know of a fix for this. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

do you have exchange?


----------



## daveyuk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes 2003


----------



## mendi (Sep 15, 2005)

*Can't disable OOTO*

I am having same trouble since Friday (9/9) - tried repairing Outlook and disabling it offline.


----------



## mendi (Sep 15, 2005)

*Disable/Enable OOTO*

The way to access OUT OF OFFICE ASSISTANCE is through registry 
1. Make sure Outlook is shut and outlook.exe is not running in processes (check through Task Manager)
2. Rename following key in the registry (e.g. to resiliency.old)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Resiliency

It could be 10.0 or 9.0 depending on your version

3. Restart Outlook and click on OOTO option (make sure extensions are checked in Advanced Options)

Please check the website:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;327353&Product=ol2002


----------



## lynnw (Sep 29, 2005)

I am having the same sort of problems........ but we run exchange 5.5 and outlook 2002.

Looked for resilliency as recommended but guess what no resilliency there.. any more ideas!!!

Thanks


----------

